# (H) Rogue Trader Tanks (W) GK, Ork, Eldar



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

hey all time to do some trading so off we go...

I have
Rogue Trader era tanks
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Razorback
Ork Gobsmasha
Ork Lungbursta
Alt Drop Pod command bunker
Also custom terrain with 25+ years of building experience

I want
Grey Knights, any in any condition
Eldar Phoenix Lords
Orks, Orks, Orks
I also have verified PayPal

Message me we can deal


----------

